# New member setup



## Kiwiespresso (8 mo ago)

Hey there,

I am Ryan. Introducing my setup and i from Christchurch, New Zealand.

Rocket Appartamento machine and
Baratza Sette 270wi.

Best purchase I’ve made! Favourite brew would be a flat white.

I do have an intermittent issue with the rocket which turns itself off occasionally - will do some research elsewhere on the forum and ask there.

Cheers


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hey Ryan, welcome aboard from NZ...nice setup there buddy...Rockets are what got me interested in "proper" home espresso machines, as such they will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Simple but effective - like a good drummer!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

scots_flyer said:


> Simple but effective - like a good drummer!


meowwwww


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Rincewind said:


> meowwwww


Oh no, that's quite right, you want simple, clear patterns, a wee fill here and there, a crash at the chorus and not too much else... a measured, uncomplicated contribution. Same with the coffee - a grinder that gives you what you need and can repeat combined with a machine that keeps things straightforward.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

scots_flyer said:


> Oh no, that's quite right, you want simple, clear patterns, a wee fill here and there, a crash at the chorus and not too much else... a measured, uncomplicated contribution. Same with the coffee - a grinder that gives you what you need and can repeat combined with a machine that keeps things straightforward.


AKA a Roland TR-808


----------



## EvilSmoothie (5 mo ago)

Looks amazing! Loving the latter art too 😊 so much harder than it looks


----------

